# U.V for Hedgehogs ????



## donarkebab (Apr 2, 2008)

Can anybody tell me whether there is any species of pet hedgehog that requires a U.V light. My friend has been told that she needs one buy the person who bought it for her but I can't find any detail of this online. She looks like an albino african pygmy to me but my friend has been told shes a different species or something. Is there really a species that requires U.V or has she been misinformed?
Any help greatly appreciated.

Donna


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

:lol2:well they are nocturnal so no.
can you get pics and we can confirm species


----------



## donarkebab (Apr 2, 2008)

Here ia a pic


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Just an APH, in my opinion. Perhaps they were getting heat and light mixed up? Bit worrying if your friend's friend bought from a breeder and got this info.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Looks like an APH to me too and no UV light should be used. I too wonder if there is confusion over light and heat


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah 100% an albino aph
did it come from a breeder? as id be worried what info they are giving out if they dont even know what it is.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Not an APH expert, but based on other species of mammal, including humans, I would go as far as saying too much UV for an albino animal is detrimental. 

Due to the lack of protective pigment in the skin and eyes UV light would more likely cause damage to the skin and sight than benefit that poor animal.


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

a definate no for uv and most APH's don't need a heat light either unless your friend has a particularly cold house


----------



## donarkebab (Apr 2, 2008)

Thankfully she hasn't been using a U.V. The hedgehog was bought for her as a present but I have no idea where she came from and can only assume that the person who bought her got confused or the person who sold it hasn't got a clue. I'm just glad that I checked before she bought one or she could have damaged her.

Thanks people for the info : victory:


----------

